# Zapco I5100.7 Seven Channel Amp



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Zapco I5100.7 amplifier...7 channels w/ 600W sub amp!!! - eBay (item 130416615249 end time Aug-08-10 17:00:55 PDT)

Have fun.  No reserve on it.


----------

